# The Canadian, "berths no longer available"?



## caravanman

I seem to remember a few years back that upper and lower sleeping berths were offered, in addition to the solo and double compartments. Have they been permanently removed from the VIA long distance trains?


----------



## PeeweeTM

I think, this is a temporary covid thingy.


----------



## Brian Battuello

Don't make me post the "Some Like it Hot" Marilyn Monroe train scene again. YouTube it...


----------



## zephyr17

caravanman said:


> I seem to remember a few years back that upper and lower sleeping berths were offered, in addition to the solo and double compartments. Have they been permanently removed from the VIA long distance trains?


They are still physically there in the Manor and unconverted Chateaus. They just aren't selling them right now due to COVID.


----------



## Marbleski

caravanman said:


> I seem to remember a few years back that upper and lower sleeping berths were offered, in addition to the solo and double compartments. Have they been permanently removed from the VIA long distance trains?



I noticed discounted upper and lower berths available early May from Vancouver to Toronto For $2600 or so Canadian. There is no option to book one berth however. I assume you need to book both the upper and lower. All the bedrooms seemed to be sold out on many trips as well.


----------



## hoovernp

I wish they would offer them again, as COVID rates are down, and sleeping in economy would essentially be the same COVID risk.


----------



## hoovernp

I contacted Via Rail on Twitter and through their online chat. Both replies were: "We have no updates regarding berths."


----------



## Mike Lyons

VIA Rail Canada: Toronto & Vancouver train trip


Toronto-Vancouver train –The Canadian




www.viarail.ca


----------



## Bob Dylan

Mike Lyons said:


> VIA Rail Canada: Toronto & Vancouver train trip
> 
> 
> Toronto-Vancouver train –The Canadian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.viarail.ca


Glad to see that the " affordable" Option, Section Berths, are returning in April!


----------



## TheMalahat

I am seriously kicking the tires at taking a trip in October with Prestige. But to my surprise it's showing sold out, which seems a bit surprising. Any idea if these just haven't been added back yet to the sellable consist?


----------



## Mike Lyons

TheMalahat said:


> I am seriously kicking the tires at taking a trip in October with Prestige. But to my surprise it's showing sold out, which seems a bit surprising. Any idea if these just haven't been added back yet to the sellable consist?


Not sure about that , best to call Via reservations .


----------



## zephyr17

Mike Lyons said:


> Not sure about that , best to call Via reservations .


Prestige is back in April.

It might genuinely be sold out, not blocked.


----------



## Urban Sky

zephyr17 said:


> Prestige is back in April.
> 
> It might genuinely be sold out, not blocked.


I would still call VIA…


----------



## irv818

I took the Canadian a few years ago in what they now call a "Sleeper Plus" cabin.
It was smaller than an Amtrak roomette, cramped and awkward for a 6' person of normal weight. 
If I go again, and can't get a second mortgage to pay for the Prestige Class cabin, I think an old-fashioned berth would more comfortable.


----------



## Urban Sky

irv818 said:


> I took the Canadian a few years ago in what they now call a "Sleeper Plus" cabin.
> It was smaller than an Amtrak roomette, cramped and awkward for a 6' person of normal weight.
> If I go again, and can't get a second mortgage to pay for the Prestige Class cabin, I think an old-fashioned berth would more comfortable.


„Sleeper Plus“ is a catch-all term for all Sleeper accommodation types which are not Prestige Class. What you describe appears to be a „Cabin for 1“. Other „Sleeper Plus“ accommodation types include „Upper Berths“, „Lower Berths“ and „Cabins for 2“ (the latter being similar to a „Bedroom“ on Amtrak)…


----------



## hoovernp

I like that they offer a variety of options; I’m headed on a May Vancouver-Toronto trip this May in a berth. The only thing that I don’t like about the single rooms is the toilet that is also physically in the room (same issue on the Amtrak Viewliner I).


----------



## joelkfla

irv818 said:


> I took the Canadian a few years ago in what they now call a "Sleeper Plus" cabin.
> It was smaller than an Amtrak roomette, cramped and awkward for a 6' person of normal weight.
> If I go again, and can't get a second mortgage to pay for the Prestige Class cabin, I think an old-fashioned berth would more comfortable.


You experienced a pre-Amtrak roomette from the 1950's.


----------



## Urban Sky

hoovernp said:


> LThe only thing that I don’t like about the single rooms is the toilet that is also physically in the room (same issue on the Amtrak Viewliner I).


Nobody forces you to use that toilet: when I traveled in a Viewliner I Roomette, I rather walked to the washroom next coach than using the awkward toilet next to my pillow…


----------



## Bonser

Urban Sky said:


> „Sleeper Plus“ is a catch-all term for all Sleeper accommodation types which are not Prestige Class. What you describe appears to be a „Cabin for 1“. Other „Sleeper Plus“ accommodation types include „Upper Berths“, „Lower Berths“ and „Cabins for 2“ (the latter being similar to a „Bedroom“ on Amtrak)…


VIA isn't that good at explaining, picturing, or illustrating their sleeper options. Just short info pics and blurbs.


----------



## jiml

Tom Booth said:


> VIA isn't that good at explaining, picturing, or illustrating their sleeper options. Just short info pics and blurbs.


Check this out: 111139179-1-Sales-tools_Anglais_WEB.pdf (viarail.ca)

The only dated information refers to a Park car on the Ocean, which has gone away.


----------



## Bonser

jiml said:


> Check this out: 111139179-1-Sales-tools_Anglais_WEB.pdf (viarail.ca)


This is fine but gives very little info about the train or accomodations other than the route. It's an info blurb with splashy pictures. And it's not interactive.


----------



## jiml

Tom Booth said:


> This is fine but gives very little info about the train or accomodations other than the route. It's an info blurb with splashy pictures. And it's not interactive.


There are pics of every type of accommodation, car layout diagrams, dimensions, etc. Certainly the equal of anything Amtrak puts out.


----------



## Bonser

jiml said:


> There are pics of every type of accommodation, car layout diagrams, bed dimensions, etc. Certainly the equal of anything Amtrak puts out.


Oops, I didn't scroll down far enough. You're right, better than Amtrak.



jiml said:


> Check this out: 111139179-1-Sales-tools_Anglais_WEB.pdf (viarail.ca)
> 
> The only dated information refers to a Park car on the Ocean, which has gone away.


We were lucky to have the Cabin for 3 on the Park Car right before Covid. It's a drawing room and is absolutely wonderful. Too bad it's no longer on the Ocean because of turn around removal in Halifax.

It might have been called a Large Cabin for 2. Can't remember. But it slept 3 - 2 on floor and 1 on top


----------



## jiml

Large cabin for 2 on the Ocean only; for 3 on other routes. Two lower berths makes it ideal for those of us who don't do ladders as well as we used to. I'm hoping the Chateau sleepers make a return to the Ocean soon, to restore this valuable accommodation.


----------



## joelkfla

Tom Booth said:


> Oops, I didn't scroll down far enough. You're right, better than Amtrak.


Amtrak used to have "interactive tours" of sleeping accommodations, but they were Flash-based, so they disappeared when Flash support was discontinued and removed from all browsers.


----------



## irv818

joelkfla said:


> You experienced a pre-Amtrak roomette from the 1950's.


Amtrak was still using 1950's stock in 2019, the last time I booked a roomette?

At any rate, on my last trip from Toronto to Vancouver, there was an elderly passenger who was using a berth with no trouble, while I (much younger) found my tiny cabin to be awkward.


----------



## joelkfla

irv818 said:


> Amtrak was still using 1950's stock in 2019, the last time I booked a roomette?
> 
> At any rate, on my last trip from Toronto to Vancouver, there was an elderly passenger who was using a berth with no trouble, while I (much younger) found my tiny cabin to be awkward.


Amtrak ran them into the mid 1990s, but the sleepers still running on VIA's Canadian are refurbished CP sleepers built by Budd in the 1950s.






Train fleet - Rolling stock | VIA Rail


We get our passengers where they need to go safely and on time. Discover our different types of cars and locomotives.




corpo.viarail.ca










Heritage Sleeping car Roomette, 1983. — Amtrak: History of America’s Railroad


Black and white photograph from April, 1983, showing a Roomette made up for sleeping in Heritage Sleeping car No. 2463.




history.amtrak.com


----------



## Seaboard92

All I know is the diners are back to normal and the dome from my interpretation of the press release and the sections are back too. I'm ready to travel. Now once we get the Sleeper Plus Class Deals back.


----------



## Urban Sky

Seaboard92 said:


> All I know is the diners are back to normal and the dome from my interpretation of the press release and the sections are back too. I'm ready to travel. Now once we get the Sleeper Plus Class Deals back.


Both (return of diner and of dome access) is confirmed here as already in force:


> MONTREAL — Without fanfare, VIA Rail Canada this week began allowing passengers on the _Canadian _and other trains to again sit under glass in dome car seats and have access to onboard lounge facilities. Both had been off limits as a result of health restrictions imposed by the carrier and various provinces since March 2020.
> 
> As of March 1, full dining service for sleeping-car passengers has also been restored to the Toronto-Vancouver, B.C. streamliner and the Montreal-Halifax, Nova Scotia, _Ocean, _according to VIA spokeswoman Jamie Orchard.











VIA’s ‘Canadian’ restores dome access, will add second round trip in April - Trains


MONTREAL — Without fanfare, VIA Rail Canada this week began allowing passengers on the Canadian and other trains to again sit under glass in dome car seats and have access to onboard lounge facilities. Both had been off limits as a result of health restrictions imposed by the carrier and various...




www.trains.com


----------



## zephyr17

irv818 said:


> I took the Canadian a few years ago in what they now call a "Sleeper Plus" cabin.
> It was smaller than an Amtrak roomette, cramped and awkward for a 6' person of normal weight.
> If I go again, and can't get a second mortgage to pay for the Prestige Class cabin, I think an old-fashioned berth would more comfortable.


That is a real roomette, as opposed to Amtrak's renamed Economy Bedroom.

Book a Double Bedroom (aka "Cabin for Two" in VIA-speak). You can get one single occupancy for 150% of the roomette ("Cabin for One") fare. Ask for Room F in a Manor car (the primary sleeper car type for Sleeper Plus on the Canadian), that is a Compartment and is slightly larger. VIA just sells it as a "Cabin for Two" just like the smaller Double Bedrooms.


----------



## joelkfla

zephyr17 said:


> Book a Double Bedroom (aka "Cabin for Two" in VIA-speak). You can get one single occupancy for 150% of the roomette ("Cabin for One") fare. Ask for Room F in a Manor car (the primary sleeper car type for Sleeper Plus on the Canadian), that is a Compartment and is slightly larger. VIA just sells it as a "Cabin for Two" just like the smaller Double Bedrooms.


From the link posted above by @jiml :


----------



## thully

I was looking at booking the Canadian this summer, and was leading towards the Cabin for 1 as I’m traveling alone. A bit hesitant to book a lower berth since as far as I understood there’s no power outlets, there‘s less flexibility as far as sleeping time (due to the upper bunk traveler using it a seat during the day), and would required to wear a mask all day if the requirement hasn’t been lifted by then. However, the additional 50% cost for a Cabin for 2 seems like a lot - is this really worth it for someone who takes a roomette on Amtrak when doing a sleeper? I’d probably be looking at the discounted rates - even if Express Deals come back, 100% non-refundable is a dealbreaker at this point in time…


zephyr17 said:


> That is a real roomette, as opposed to Amtrak's renamed Economy Bedroom.
> 
> Book a Double Bedroom (aka "Cabin for Two" in VIA-speak). You can get one single occupancy for 150% of the roomette ("Cabin for One") fare. Ask for Room F in a Manor car (the primary sleeper car type for Sleeper Plus on the Canadian), that is a Compartment and is slightly larger. VIA just sells it as a "Cabin for Two" just like the smaller Double Bedrooms.


----------



## zephyr17

thully said:


> I was looking at booking the Canadian this summer, and was leading towards the Cabin for 1 as I’m traveling alone. A bit hesitant to book a lower berth since as far as I understood there’s no power outlets, there‘s less flexibility as far as sleeping time (due to the upper bunk traveler using it a seat during the day), and would required to wear a mask all day if the requirement hasn’t been lifted by then. However, the additional 50% cost for a Cabin for 2 seems like a lot - is this really worth it for someone who takes a roomette on Amtrak when doing a sleeper? I’d probably be looking at the discounted rates - even if Express Deals come back, 100% non-refundable is a dealbreaker at this point in time…


I love the real roomettes on VIA. The bed is larger, with a better mattress. It is level with the window so is easier to look out at night. You can put it up and down yourself easily, you turn a handle and it comes down out of the wall like a Murphy bed. It has a solid door so you don't have the hall light seeping through the thin curtains that replaced the original blackout curtains Amtrak used to have.

If you like traveling singly in an Amtrak Economy Bedroom (aka "roomette") you'll love VIA's real roomettes


There is zero reason to pay a 50% single supplement to get a Double Bedroom (or slightly larger Compartment-room "F").


----------



## Northwestern

I find the VIA website difficult to navigate. Is there a section where it will tell you all of the sleeping car options (i.e. an explanation and diagram for what "upper and lower berth" cars look like, "sleeper plus", cabin for one, cabin for two, etc. Cost information as well.


----------



## joelkfla

Northwestern said:


> I find the VIA website difficult to navigate. Is there a section where it will tell you all of the sleeping car options (i.e. an explanation and diagram for what "upper and lower berth" cars look like, "sleeper plus", cabin for one, cabin for two, etc. Cost information as well.


"Sleeper Plus" just refers to sleeper class, not a specific accommodation.

The following is out of date in places (mostly about the Ocean train), but it does have diagrams & photos of accommodations:


https://www.viarail.ca/sites/all/files/media/pdfs/111139179-1-Sales-tools_Anglais_WEB.pdf



There's also these:





Cabins and berths on board the train | VIA Rail


Our cabins and berths are available on board our long-distance trains. Enjoy more privacy so you can sleep comfortably while on board. Your bed awaits!




www.viarail.ca









Cabins and berths on board the train | VIA Rail


Our cabins and berths are available on board our long-distance trains. Enjoy more privacy so you can sleep comfortably while on board. Your bed awaits!




www.viarail.ca









Cabins and berths on board the train | VIA Rail


Our cabins and berths are available on board our long-distance trains. Enjoy more privacy so you can sleep comfortably while on board. Your bed awaits!




www.viarail.ca









Cabins and berths on board the train | VIA Rail


Our cabins and berths are available on board our long-distance trains. Enjoy more privacy so you can sleep comfortably while on board. Your bed awaits!




www.viarail.ca


----------



## Northwestern

Thanks, very much, for the above information. Very helpful. A few questions:

I see that the "cabin for one" does have a toilet. It's underneath the fold-down bed. How difficult is it to lift up the bed for access to the toilet in the middle of the night?

For daytime travel in "cabin for one", how comfortable are the fold up seats? When booking a sleeper on Amtrak, I always get a bedroom, as it has a little armchair which is more comfortable than the roomette seats (I have a back problem).

I tried to get some idea of the cost of a cabin for one, on the "Canadian", from Vancouver to Toronto. I couldn't find anything on the VIA website. In fact, I couldn't find a timetable for the Canadian on the website. Maybe Covid is the reason such information is not yet available? Or maybe it's just my problem with navigation.


















The reason is that I find the roomette seats, on Amtrak, uncomfortable during the days. The Amtrak bedroom does have a little armchair in the room, which is more comfortable then the fold up seats in the roomette. Are the se


----------



## joelkfla

Northwestern said:


> Thanks, very much, for the above information. Very helpful. A few questions:
> 
> I see that the "cabin for one" does have a toilet. It's underneath the fold-down bed. How difficult is it to lift up the bed for access to the toilet in the middle of the night?
> 
> For daytime travel in "cabin for one", how comfortable are the fold up seats? When booking a sleeper on Amtrak, I always get a bedroom, as it has a little armchair which is more comfortable than the roomette seats (I have a back problem).
> 
> I tried to get some idea of the cost of a cabin for one, on the "Canadian", from Vancouver to Toronto. I couldn't find anything on the VIA website. In fact, I couldn't find a timetable for the Canadian on the website. Maybe Covid is the reason such information is not yet available? Or maybe it's just my problem with navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that I find the roomette seats, on Amtrak, uncomfortable during the days. The Amtrak bedroom does have a little armchair in the room, which is more comfortable then the fold up seats in the roomette. Are the se


Sorry, I only rode the Canadian once and I was upgraded to a Cabin for 2, so I have no recent experience with the Cabin for 1.

I think it is not practical to access the Cabin for 1 toilet at night; there are public toilets at the end of the car. I would expect the mini-sofa is similar to the seat in an Amtrak Roomette.
Here's an excellent video tour:


----------



## Mike Lyons

VIA Rail Canada: Toronto & Vancouver train trip


Toronto-Vancouver train –The Canadian




www.viarail.ca






Northwestern said:


> Thanks, very much, for the above information. Very helpful. A few questions:
> 
> I see that the "cabin for one" does have a toilet. It's underneath the fold-down bed. How difficult is it to lift up the bed for access to the toilet in the middle of the night?
> 
> For daytime travel in "cabin for one", how comfortable are the fold up seats? When booking a sleeper on Amtrak, I always get a bedroom, as it has a little armchair which is more comfortable than the roomette seats (I have a back problem).
> 
> I tried to get some idea of the cost of a cabin for one, on the "Canadian", from Vancouver to Toronto. I couldn't find anything on the VIA website. In fact, I couldn't find a timetable for the Canadian on the website. Maybe Covid is the reason such information is not yet available? Or maybe it's just my problem with navigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason is that I find the roomette seats, on Amtrak, uncomfortable during the days. The Amtrak bedroom does have a little armchair in the room, which is more comfortable then the fold up seats in the roomette. Are the se


----------



## fdaley

Northwestern said:


> I tried to get some idea of the cost of a cabin for one, on the "Canadian", from Vancouver to Toronto. I couldn't find anything on the VIA website. In fact, I couldn't find a timetable for the Canadian on the website. Maybe Covid is the reason such information is not yet available? Or maybe it's just my problem with navigation.



VIA's website has become highly dysfunctional of late. (Perhaps they have hired some of the Amtrak IT geniuses?) You should be able to get pricing information by clicking on the "tickets" button on the home screen and entering departure and arrival cities and a date. For the Canadian, you must choose a date on which the train actually operates (e.g., a Monday if departing from Vancouver eastbound); otherwise, the system simply says it can't find any such service. Once you choose a departure, you can select any of the various available sleeper spaces on that departure and see the pricing below.

Schedules (sigh) have all but disappeared from the site. If you can find your way to "Timetables -- accessible versions" (it sometimes appears as a choice under "check arrivals and departures" -- otherwise, perhaps try the site's search function to get there?), you can click on the plus sign next to "accessible versions" to see a list of routes and click on the one you want. I cannot fathom why Amtrak and VIA both would make it so difficult to find this most essential information about their services.


----------



## Northwestern

I was able to click on "tickets" and find prices for the "cabin for one". I chose Vancouver to Jasper, as I may choose that run instead of going all the way to Toronto The price of a cabin for one was around $1600. I also noticed that the discounted price was about $500 less. How do you get the discounted price...is it granted during the off-season? I also selected Monday Oct 8th as a departure date. Most earlier dates had the cabin for one option sold out. In order to book a cabin for one, how far in advance would be reasonable to get a booking during the peak summer months? I get the impression there might not be enough cabins on the train. Is that the case? I would think they should add more as the Vancouver to Jasper run is one of the most scenic train journeys in the world.

Interesting video, above. I noticed that there isn't a fold- down table in the cabin for one. Maybe there is but the video didn't show the table. Does the Canadian serve meals in your cabin? I would probably use the diner car, anyway.

Richard


----------



## joelkfla

Northwestern said:


> The price of a cabin for one was around $1600. I also noticed that the discounted price was about $500 less. How do you get the discounted price...is it granted during the off-season?


If things haven't changed from a few years ago, the "discounted price" is simply available until it's sold out, like low bucket on Amtrak.


----------



## fdaley

joelkfla said:


> If things haven't changed from a few years ago, the "discounted price" is simply available until it's sold out, like low bucket on Amtrak.



Yes, if the discounted price doesn't have "Sold out" next to it, it's available for whichever departure you've selected.


----------



## fdaley

Northwestern said:


> I was able to click on "tickets" and find prices for the "cabin for one". I chose Vancouver to Jasper, as I may choose that run instead of going all the way to Toronto The price of a cabin for one was around $1600. I also noticed that the discounted price was about $500 less. How do you get the discounted price...is it granted during the off-season? I also selected Monday Oct 8th as a departure date. Most earlier dates had the cabin for one option sold out. In order to book a cabin for one, how far in advance would be reasonable to get a booking during the peak summer months? I get the impression there might not be enough cabins on the train. Is that the case? I would think they should add more as the Vancouver to Jasper run is one of the most scenic train journeys in the world.
> 
> Interesting video, above. I noticed that there isn't a fold- down table in the cabin for one. Maybe there is but the video didn't show the table. Does the Canadian serve meals in your cabin? I would probably use the diner car, anyway.
> 
> Richard



All of our trips on the Canadian in the past 20 years have been in the winter, so I'm not the best person to respond about how far in advance to book a summer trip. For a trip in February, we usually book in November or early December at the latest. The demand is of course much higher in the summer, though VIA also runs much longer consists in an effort to keep pace. 

As to the supply of single cabins (which are the same as Amtrak's former heritage fleet roomettes), the cars VIA uses for its Sleeper Plus class on the Canadian have four single rooms vs. six double rooms per car. So a departure in mid-January with only three sleepers would have a total of 12 single rooms and 18 double rooms (as well as 18 section berths). The disparity gets larger with summer's longer consists -- e.g., a train with 10 sleepers would have a combined total of 60 double rooms, 60 section berths and 40 single rooms.


----------



## Bonser

Northwestern said:


> I find the VIA website difficult to navigate. Is there a section where it will tell you all of the sleeping car options (i.e. an explanation and diagram for what "upper and lower berth" cars look like, "sleeper plus", cabin for one, cabin for two, etc. Cost information as well.


Totally agree. VIA is short on info. For instance, the large cabin for two that they used to offer is really a drawing room. I found that to be a pleasant surprise. Alas, no longer offered on the Halifax route. VIA is big on infomercial type pictures that don't really show you anything. Someone smiling etc., but not a good view of the rooms being offered.


----------



## Bob Dylan

Tom Booth said:


> Totally agree. VIA is short on info. For instance, the large cabin for two that they used to offer is really a drawing room. I found that to be a pleasant surprise. Alas, no longer offered on the Halifax route. VIA is big on infomercial type pictures that don't really show you anything. Someone smiling etc., but not a good view of the rooms being offered.


Bad as VIA' s Web Site is, it's still better than Amtraks!


----------



## Mike Lyons

Tom Booth said:


> Totally agree. VIA is short on info. For instance, the large cabin for two that they used to offer is really a drawing room. I found that to be a pleasant surprise. Alas, no longer offered on the Halifax route. VIA is big on infomercial type pictures that don't really show you anything. Someone smiling etc., but not a good view of the rooms being offered.




I have found many videos on You Tube showing all the cabins available on The Canadian.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

Northwestern said:


> For daytime travel in "cabin for one", how comfortable are the fold up seats? When booking a sleeper on Amtrak, I always get a bedroom, as it has a little armchair which is more comfortable than the roomette seats (I have a back problem).


I realize this post was from a few months ago but I wanted to answer since nobody else did - 

I personally find the - “cabin for 1” pretty uncomfortable for daytime seating. The seat does not adjust like the Amtrak Roomette seats which I find very comfortable during the day. 

For me, this isn’t a major factor as I spend most of my time in the dome and/ or in the park car on the Canadian.


----------



## zephyr17

And I am just the opposite. I find the traditional roomette on VIA very comfortable, more so than Amtrak's roomette. The berth is much wider at the head and the mattress much more comfortable. The seat is wider and better upholstered and cushier. I don't miss the minor recline available on the Amtrak seat at all, and I can use the pillows to offset any issues.

And I love the fact the mattress is level with the window so I can just turn over and look out at night.

Finally, the window blind is a true, pretty much opaque, blind. If I am expecting a late stop at a well lit station, like a common zero dark thirty late arrival in Winnipeg, I pull the blind and I am never disturbed. This as opposed to the thin curtain in Amtrak roomettes, where I am always awakened by the brilliant LED lighting at Sacramento.


----------



## jiml

crescent-zephyr said:


> I realize this post was from a few months ago but I wanted to answer since nobody else did -
> 
> I personally find the - “cabin for 1” pretty uncomfortable for daytime seating. The seat does not adjust like the Amtrak Roomette seats which I find very comfortable during the day.
> 
> For me, this isn’t a major factor as I spend most of my time in the dome and/ or in the park car on the Canadian.





zephyr17 said:


> And I am just the opposite. I find the traditional roomette on VIA very comfortable, more so than Amtrak's roomette. The berth is much wider at the head and the mattress much more comfortable. The seat is wider and better upholstered and cushier. I don't miss the minor recline available on the Amtrak seat at all, and I can use the pillows to offset any issues.
> 
> And I love the fact the mattress is level with the window so I can just turn over and look out at night.
> 
> Finally, the window blind is a true, pretty much opaque, blind. If I am expecting a late stop at a well lit station, like a common zero dark thirty late arrival in Winnipeg, I pull the blind and I am never disturbed. This as opposed to the thin curtain in Amtrak roomettes, where I am always awakened by the brilliant LED lighting at Sacramento.


I am going to say you're both right. I like the Amtrak roomettes for daytime and the VIA ones by night.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

jiml said:


> I am going to say you're both right. I like the Amtrak roomettes for daytime and the VIA ones by night.


Oh I totally agree as well. The VIA roomette bed is wayyyyy more comfortable.


----------



## thully

It looks like VIA has brought back the Sleeper Class deals - not sure when this happened:





Sleeper Plus class


We offer deals in Sleeper Plus class available every day in several long-distance destinations. Enjoy your trip with VIA Rail.




www.viarail.ca





At the moment, there seems to be no Cabin for 1 availability, at least for Toronto-Vancouver and the reverse - which is unfortunately what I’m looking for. Only seeing berths and a few Cabins for 2.

As of now, it says that these deals are nonrefundable. It’s unclear if this is subject to the general VIA COVID flexibility that has been extended to July 31st which makes normally-nonrefundable tickets (like Escape fares on Corridor) refundable.


Seaboard92 said:


> All I know is the diners are back to normal and the dome from my interpretation of the press release and the sections are back too. I'm ready to travel. Now once we get the Sleeper Plus Class Deals back.


----------



## crescent-zephyr

For anyone, like me, who is just seeing this thread pop up. Berths ARE still available on the Canadian!  It looks like dining cars are still off of the Churchill trains though.


----------



## thully

Yeah - it seems like there’s a lot of berth availability when I’ve checked, though cabins are getting hard to find for this summer. I’m guessing the cabins are more popular due to COVID - better isolation and you can take your mask off inside.


----------



## zephyr17

Those Sleeper Plus sales were and are again "distressed inventory" sales. Only select city pairs and accommodations are available, basically what hasn't sold at the normal discount and undiscounted fares. Thet are only released about 6 weeks or so in advance. They have _ always_ been heavy on berths, lighter on other accommodations.

So to me that looks like they are pretty much back to what they were.

They are not something that can really be planned around. If you see something you can use, grab it.

The Sleeper Plus deal page deals were no better than the 50% off undiscounted fare Privilege coupons, but you could book those on any departure with discount inventory at any time, so you could build plans around them. I don't know how they stack up against new 20% off lowest available fare coupons, I will check. But, especially with the train only running twice a week, for me the ability to plan is essential.


----------



## zephyr17

thully said:


> Yeah - it seems like there’s a lot of berth availability when I’ve checked, though cabins are getting hard to find for this summer. I’m guessing the cabins are more popular due to COVID - better isolation and you can take your mask off inside.


I checked 2 for all summer, and cabins for 1 are available for about 2/3rds of the dates. Most of June and July are open with a only a few sold out dates. August gets tighter, and is sold out towards the end of the month and Labor Day.

There are even quite a few dates when the discount level fare is still not sold out.

There is greater availability than I would have expected by now.


----------



## thully

zephyr17 said:


> I checked 2 for all summer, and cabins for 1 are available for about 2/3rds of the dates. Most of June and July are open with a only a few sold out dates. August gets tighter, and is sold out towards the end of the month and Labor Day.
> 
> There are even quite a few dates when the discount level fare is still not sold out.
> 
> There is greater availability than I would have expected by now.


Perhaps, though I was mainly comparing with berths, which seem to be available with discounted fares (and even in express deals) for nearly every date. The cabin availability, while thinning, is still as good or better than the Empire Builder on similar dates.


----------



## thully

zephyr17 said:


> The Sleeper Plus deal page deals were no better than the 50% off undiscounted fare Privilege coupons, but you could book those on any departure with discount inventory at any time, so you could build plans around them. I don't know how they stack up against new 20% off lowest available fare coupons, I will check. But, especially with the train only running twice a week, for me the ability to plan is essential.


Where do you get these 50% off undiscounted and 20% off lowest available fare coupons? I searched for information about coupons and found one online that seemed to work, but no idea if it’s something that’s supposed to only be used by a particular eligible group. I think that was the 20% off lowest fare though - the 50% off undiscounted would probably be even more useful for this summer…


----------



## joelkfla

thully said:


> Where do you get these 50% off undiscounted and 20% off lowest available fare coupons? I searched for information about coupons and found one online that seemed to work, but no idea if it’s something that’s supposed to only be used by a particular eligible group. I think that was the 20% off lowest fare though - the 50% off undiscounted would probably be even more useful for this summer…


PP mentioned "Privilege". That's VIA's version of "Select" level on AGR. I attained it with a single full-route trip in Sleeper Plus on the Canadian back in 2018. IIRC, the coupons were mailed out at the end of the program year (April 30) in which I attained Privilege level, along with a cool luggage tag, so you have to wait several months to a year to get them.


----------



## thully

joelkfla said:


> PP mentioned "Privilege". That's VIA's version of "Select" level on AGR. I attained it with a single full-route trip in Sleeper Plus on the Canadian back in 2018. IIRC, the coupons were mailed out at the end of the program year (April 30) in which I attained Privilege level, along with a cool luggage tag, so you have to wait several months to a year to get them.


I saw that after I posted - makes sense, but definitely not something I’m taking advantage of anytime soon (perhaps once I actually take the Canadian I will…). Also, upon further searching, the working code I saw on a random coupon website turns out to be a Canadian military discount - so I wouldn’t trust random codes…


----------



## zephyr17

thully said:


> I saw that after I posted - makes sense, but definitely not something I’m taking advantage of anytime soon (perhaps once I actually take the Canadian I will…). Also, upon further searching, the working code I saw on a random coupon website turns out to be a Canadian military discount - so I wouldn’t trust random codes…


Yeah, plus the 20% off lowest available fare Privilege coupon cannot be used online. You have to call VIA Preference and have a Preference agent apply it. They pull up your account and apply it from there. So even if you have the coupon code, you couldn't really use it.

The good news is a one way trip end to end in a room on the Canadian qualifies you for Privilege level. Spending $1000 CAD is the tier qualification and even in the best sale, a room is going to be more than that.

The 50% off the undiscounted fare coupon was replaced by the 20% off lowest available one this year. That 50% off one could result in some screaming deals. I got a _round trip_ Vancouver-Toronto-Vancouver in roomettes this last March/April for a bit over $1800 USD. The only problem with that 50% coupon was it could only be used when there was discount fare inventory available, while the new 20% off coupon can be used any time.


----------



## jiml

VIA has a seat sale on berths only for travel during August:






Discount Tuesday | VIA Rail







www.viarail.ca


----------

